# Really amazing World History site!



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Wow!!

http://www.mitchellteachers.org/WorldHistory/MrMWorldHistoryCurriculumAncientMain.html

I've only just started exploring this -- it looks like an amazing resource for homeschoolers.

Be aware that this is a secular site.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

That really does look cool, Tracy. Thanks!

CIndyc.


----------

